# what should cm be like, 2 days before af is due?



## makeithappen

as the title says im just wondering what you girls experience your cm to be like right before af is due?


----------



## Nanda0407

Well from what i "know" it should be dry...... Not sure.....


----------



## makeithappen

hmm thats what i thought too, just been for a pee & noticed some stretchy _almost like_ ewcm consistancy but not quite, with a hint of light yellow to it! cant remember having this before!


----------



## jopascoe

mine was creamy before af on last cycle...not to sure "how its suppose to be" i guess were all very diffrent. if you havent had it before before af i would look at it as a good sign?


----------



## Mrschoochoo

Mine is more heavy (just to get my hopes up) for 1-2 days before then I get EWCM just before I start.


----------



## wifey29

I believe that every woman is different. Personally I am usually dry, sometimes I have a tiny amount of sticky CM, but not often.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Two to three days before af is due, mine turns watery-like (clear) after being dry for several days prior. My cervix also becomes soft a day or two before AF. :blush:


----------



## memes12

Mine is usually yellow and thick and then the day before AF or so becomes sticky.



tryforbaby2 said:


> Two to three days before af is due, mine turns watery-like (clear) after being dry for several days prior. My cervix also becomes soft a day or two before AF. :blush:

Well that's depressing. I was so hopeful this evening when I checked my cervix and found that it was soft. It's usually firm before af and I have had watery cm for a week now. :nope:


----------



## Rockerbaby

memes12 said:


> Mine is usually yellow and thick and then the day before AF or so becomes sticky.
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Two to three days before af is due, mine turns watery-like (clear) after being dry for several days prior. My cervix also becomes soft a day or two before AF. :blush:
> 
> Well that's depressing. I was so hopeful this evening when I checked my cervix and found that it was soft. It's usually firm before af and I have had watery cm for a week now. :nope:Click to expand...


If it cheers you up, I'm always dry before AF and now I've had super watery CM and tons of it! Maybe it's a good thing!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Just from reading dozens and dozens of posts on CM, I have come to realize that every woman is different! Well if we didn't already know that haha :)

I have watery CM and a soft cervix right before AF :blush:
My sister is dry right before her AF 
and many other woman listed here are all different also.....

I am CD11 of cycle 6 of TTC, and over the past 6 months I have gotten to know my CM pretty well and my cervix pretty well. It just takes practice and no shame! Haha :haha: 

Here's hoping for our :bfp: this time around!

:dust:


----------

